# Fighting fit to squash the pathowogen



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2020)

Most of us are lucky enough to be young and healthy, which means we are more likely to be able to overcome COVID-19. 

There is some equivocal evidence that exercising regularly and having a higher baseline fitness increases your chances even further, so we can help squash the virus by doing crunches. Get fit to fight the virus.  

I thought I'd make a thread for everybody to share their exercise regimes and exchange any tips. 
For now I'll ask people not to share progress pics; we'll see if a staff member can provide any comment about that. 

At the start of the lockdown I lost 3kg of weight because my life got pretty disrupted. 
My current exercise is the 'Saitma' workout of 100 pressups, situps and squats each day- and that's succeeded in getting me back inside a healthy BMI range. 

What I _didn't _expect was that the squats are the hardest bit!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

*does one burpee*

And I'm done! Maybe two next time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

I've gained 10 pounds since December, and even then I was 10 pounds heavier than I wanted to be. *Is a Fatass*

My work is fairly physical, so that's where most of my exercise is coming from.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 14, 2020)

Oof. Squats are the easiest workout for me, probably because I exclusively use a bike for transportation.

I run 2 miles 4 times a week. After 2 of those times, I do 50 squats and go back and forth across my front yard doing those kneeling thingies that advance you a few steps every time 10 times. The other 2 runs, I proceed to do pushups afterwards, started at 50 and increase by 1 every pushup day. I'm at 64 now. My ultimate goal is to do 100 in a row!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 14, 2020)

Thing is, most of my 13 lbs of weight loss in the past 6-7 weeks was from diet alone.  And I found out I can't rely on the most common protein stuff (the diet calls for 30% of calories being from protein, I'm not sure if that's honestly realistic) due to what I now know for 100% certain is lactose intolerance.  (Which was also certainly making me too miserable to exercise.  Have you SEEN how many foods, especially diet foods and high-protein items, rely heavily on whey protein?!?)



Spoiler: A weight goal's not QUITE what's asked but weight WAS mentioned in opening post...



Targeting the 230-250 lb range.  No way can I reach the BMI-standard "healthy" weight of 190-ish at my height, I know for a fact that requires me to exercise 20 hours a week or more because the last time I hit that weight was high school where I was doing 2 sports.

Which actually prompts me to say "focus on your own health rather than some arbitrary number".



My exercise is... admittedly still a bit too irregular.  I have basically no core strength and never have really had it, even when I was swimming competitively.  Decent limb strength though.

I think the most exercise I've gotten in a day combines yard work and VR climbing maps.  Thing is I can't get full climbing motions in VR due to my low ceiling and have to resort to what I call "the Banjo climb" (y'know that really fast climbing animation in the Banjo-Kazooie games that only brings the arms like halfway?  Yeah, that).  Faster motions but doesn't work the muscles to quite the same extent.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2020)

Unless I can get to a gym where my focus is on fitness, I occasionally play Just Dance on the switch or take my momma's fat pupper on walks. 
Otherwise I'm working out while doing household chores/activities. Like squatting while dusting the lower/bottom shelves and things. My legs are ripped.
The rest of me is still marshmallow tho. :c


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 14, 2020)

20 minutes of jogging in the morning
After work, I tend to play soccer with my dogs.


----------



## sushy (Jul 14, 2020)

My motivation to be fit kinda decreased with covid since the gym was closed. Now the gym is open again, but with so many rules and regulations that I don't feel like going. I do take walks and exercises at home. My home exercises focus on training the arms. I found some of these exercises useful: 






(the video is in Dutch because I am Dutch)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *does one burpee*
> 
> And I'm done! Maybe two next time.



Then 4, then 8, then 16...



MainHammond said:


> 20 minutes of jogging in the morning
> After work, I tend to play soccer with my dogs.



Who usually wins?


----------



## Suri (Jul 14, 2020)

*I *usually *dance in my room*, that's one of the things that make me feel good. _I think its a good way to exercise my body in quarentine _

_Fortunately the room is mine, I'm saving someone else's life by not killing them from a cringe _


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Then 4, then 8, then 16...
> 
> Who usually wins?



They have more stamina than me so, usually them.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Then 4, then 8, then 16...
> 
> 
> 
> Who usually wins?



32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 102 ... oh hecc no


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 14, 2020)

I've been doing 64 plate squats, 64 wall slides (the shoulder ones), 64 bird dogs, and 80 seconds of planks a day, 6 days a week. It's only about 15 minutes of exercise, but it's enough to get me sweating so I figure it's good enough! Someday I want to focus on building muscle, but for now keeping myself energized is the most important thing.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 14, 2020)

100 pushups.

100 situps.

100 squats.

10KM run.

*Every. Single. Day. *


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 14, 2020)

I started to go running regularly about a year ago.
Two years ago I was still very overweight and would basically collapse if I had to run to catch my tram.
After I lost about 30 kilos I was able to run close to 4km in one go.
Took a bit of a break during the winter and spring, now I am working on running 10k in one go. I am at 8km at the moment.

Had to take another break though. I think I overdid it a little, three weeks ago my leg started to hurt like hell after my last run. It's getting better but I'm in no shape to go for it again just yet.

As for the Saitama training? I am almost bald anyway, might as well


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 14, 2020)

I've lost 15Ibs in the last few months. Not in a healthy way, though. I get severe depression episodes and sometimes don't eat for days.


----------



## Suri (Jul 14, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I've lost 15Ibs in the last few months. Not in a healthy way, though. I get severe depression episodes and sometimes don't eat for days.



Sometimes I feel like you but I read that exercise releases dopamine, it is a good method to be happy normally I don't do much exercise, but I can assure that when I am exhausted after a routine, I feel very well. 

Hope you are well


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 14, 2020)

A few months ago I would do one to two hours of either biking or trail jogging twice a week and walk my dogs daily. I would alternate different sets of strength training three times a week mostly focusing on whole body workouts. Doing things like barbell squats, rows, presses, leg curls, lateral raises, incline dumbell curls, romanian dumbell deadlift, and face pulls to list a few. 

All I do right now is work labor on a house that I'm re-doing alone and then have some fun during the weekend


----------



## Seth_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

I do one sit-up when I get out of bed in the morning, and one half of a push-up before I get to bed. Yeah, I'm not healthy at all ;.;


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2020)

ASTA said:


> 100 pushups.
> 
> 100 situps.
> 
> ...



You sound bald.


----------



## Filter (Jul 15, 2020)

I lost a bunch of weight before the pandemic, and have managed to keep my BMI is in the healthy range since then.

How I did it:
- Cut back on fast food
- Reduce red meat intake
- Increase vegetable intake
- Drink more water
- Include things like dark chocolate, nuts, fruit when snacking
- Light exercise 2-3 times per week

To help boost immunity through vitamin D, I try to get enough exposure to sunlight without overdoing it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 16, 2020)

Am I the only one that has always had problems putting on weight? I've always been underweight no matter what I did. It seems the more I eat the lower weight I'll be the next day. If I eat more than normal I'll be lighter the following day. Eat less the heavier I will be. It is fucking weird! I've been using weight machines for years and maybe put on what? 10 pounds? So its almost like I can't do sports or swim or anything else I like doing because then bye bye weight. 
*sad sigh*
Well... maybe I am just supposed to barely be over triple digits.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 16, 2020)

With being active at my new job and eating healthier food for the past two weeks, I no longer have to suck in my gut in public to appear more physically fit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2020)

I've started to get a salad for lunch most days that I work.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, excessive is something that is unique for each individual and your goals. I am a Martial Artist, therefore my workout routine focuses on repetition and flexibility over brute strength.

On a normal day I would do
*10-15 Minutes of stretching: *
Stretching is one of the best things you can do for your body, especially before working out, but don't over do it. I am a bit more flexible than the average male because I have been doing it for years, you must listen to your body. When you stretch you should feel a slight twinge of pain, this means you are stretching your body slightly past where you can comfortably go. This is when you are improving. If you feel too much pain slowly pull out of what you are doing, if you move too fast then you may cause even more injury. I do full body stretching stagnant and dynamic stretching (ie. not moving and moving around while stretching) but you should stretch whatever feels the most sore or what part of your body you plan on working the most for your work out session. 
*-30 Seconds of Push ups:*
start with regular push ups with your palms flat on the ground about where your shoulders should be and bending your arms 90 degrees. If you want a harder push up try knuckle push ups. To do these correctly you need to only have your pointer and middle finger knuckles in contact with the ground.
*-30 Seconds of Sit ups:*
There are 3 versions you could do. 1 is the easiest you lay flat on your back and you bend your knees so that your feet are flat on the floor, you cross your arms infant of your chest (never behind your head, this pulls your neck out of alignment) and pull your body up until your torso is perpendicular with the floor. 2 are mummy sit ups, instead of bending your knees you put them out straight and cross your arms over your chest like a mummy. the 3rd is the hardest, instead of crossing your arms over your chest, you make "finger guns" with your hands and put them on the sides of your temple and do a sit up. But this time instead of going back down once you have gotten perpendicular to the floor you twist your upper body 90 degrees in both directions before going back down.
*-30 seconds of squats:*
There are 2 versions of squats. 1 is where you have your knees slightly further apart than your shoulders, or where ever feels comfortable and you bend your knees 90 degrees. the second is jump squats, I don't recommend doing this if you have a knee or foot injury, because if you land incorrectly you will injure yourself more. When you go down for the squat you do the same as a regular squat, but when you come up you move your arms upwards as well to help push yourself off of the ground. When you land you should land on the balls of your feet, not flat footed. If you land flat footed this will damage your knees.
*-30 Seconds of Leg drops:*
Leg drops are a little harder to do. you lay down flat on the floor on your back with your legs extended outwards. You place your palms flat on the floor kinda off to the side of your hips to stabilize yourself. you then keep your legs straight and raise them upwards until they are perpendicular with the floor. The next step is optional. You can add a crunch to it, all you gotta do is lift your hips off the ground

This should be one rep, I tend to do at least 5 reps if im not feeling so well, but generally i do 10-15. This is completely modular, you could change up the times or number of reps to fit your needs. fitness is not a sprint finish it is something you work towards slowly and painfully. Everybody works at their own pace and that is what makes working out an art and you just need to find your style!

Lastly but not least, i do 15-20 minutes of cool down stretching, doing this will help flush the lactic acid out of your body. Doing this will make you less sore the next day!

Sorry for the long post, I wanted to get everything together in once place so people who want to follow along could do so easily. If you have any questions about the above workout or have any other questions don't hesitate to ask, I'd be more than happy to assist you!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Am I the only one that has always had problems putting on weight? I've always been underweight no matter what I did. It seems the more I eat the lower weight I'll be the next day. If I eat more than normal I'll be lighter the following day. Eat less the heavier I will be. It is fucking weird! I've been using weight machines for years and maybe put on what? 10 pounds? So its almost like I can't do sports or swim or anything else I like doing because then bye bye weight.
> *sad sigh*
> Well... maybe I am just supposed to barely be over triple digits.



No. I struggle with that too. 

How tall are you?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> No. I struggle with that too.
> 
> How tall are you?


Hmm. What type of weight do you want to gain?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Hmm. What type of weight do you want to gain?



My goal at the moment is 65kg. I began the year on 58kg- which meant I was underweight- but now I'm 61kg.

A european man of my height, age and activity level would normally be expected to be between 62 and 83 kg.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Well there are 2 big things that affect your weight. Fat and Muscle. Depending on what you are trying to achieve there are different courses of action.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Which would you like to get more of?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Which would you like to get more of?



Muscle; I'm not interested in having any insulation because the summers are hot enough! ;D

I've been doing exercises and lifting boxes of rocks to help put more weight on. I got down to a low weight in the first place because I spent a lot of time being stressed at the start of the coronavirus lockdown.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I've been doing exercises and lifting boxes of rocks to help put more weight on. I got down to a low weight in the first place because I spent a lot of time being stressed at the start of the coronavirus lockdown.


A lot of loosing or gaining weight is eating. Now this doesn't mean eat loads of random things, but eating the right amount of stuff. Genetically some people are just meant to be skinny. I am 172 cm and weigh 65 kgs. To gain muscle I recommend eating proteins. Real proteins not any powders or steroids or any weird chemical stuff. You need to drink milk and eat eggs and lean meat.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

You may also wanna look into health fat options like avocados and beans. And fiber rich starches like rice and whole wheat.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 17, 2020)

ASTA said:


> 100 pushups.
> 
> 100 situps.
> 
> ...



I guess your punch will be very powerful indeed. UwU


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Pushups generally work the bicep which is used to punch. To make a punch stronger you will also want to work triceps, obliques, and your calfs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> A lot of loosing or gaining weight is eating. Now this doesn't mean eat loads of random things, but eating the right amount of stuff. Genetically some people are just meant to be skinny. I am 172 cm and weigh 65 kgs. To gain muscle I recommend eating proteins. Real proteins not any powders or steroids or any weird chemical stuff. You need to drink milk and eat eggs and lean meat.



I don't actually eat meat, so that's certainly part of my challenge. ;3

I am eating a lot of nuts, chickpeas, that sort of thing. I like Mediterranean and North African kinds of foods, so it's not too difficult to add them in!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Do you eat any meat such as fish? If not eat beans and nuts.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

Some nuts have a bunch of protein in them, but they also have oils which may increase your fat ratio. I recommend toasting nuts before you eat them to help reduce their oil content. You should also add seeds such as sunflower or pumpkin seeds, they have a bunch of nutrients that are helpful for maintaining your body.


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 17, 2020)

I am certainly not doing enough physical activity, lately. Weight gain and a general sense of listlessness have set in. Though most of my day involves physical movement, it is seldom strenuous. I'm back to walking. Will likely switch back to bicycling in a week or two.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 17, 2020)

You don't really need to do a tad of exercise a day, just getting up and moving at all is good for your body cause it gets your blood pumping so your body can properly clean itself. Sleep does much of the same thing by removing toxic particles in your cells.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 17, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> No. I struggle with that too.
> 
> How tall are you?


5'4. 16.5 bmi with 6%body fat. (When 12-14 is supposed to be healthy minimum for females, but since I've always been this way doctors never seemed worried.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

The British regulators are discussing new rules about fast-food advertising because of the effect of fitness on survival of the virus. 

I therefore take full credit for these developments because of my thread. :}


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The British regulators are discussing new rules about fast-food advertising because of the effect of fitness on survival of the virus.
> 
> I therefore take full credit for these developments because of my thread. :}


You are truly a pioneer of health.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> You are truly a pioneer of health.



I will lead my disciples on a journey through space, to the planet of the abs.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I will lead my disciples on a journey through space, to the planet of the abs.


I shall finally get the tones abs of my dreams!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 25, 2020)

So How are you doing Fallowfox?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> So How are you doing Fallowfox?


Struggling with the humidity!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 25, 2020)

Humidity sucks! I do my best to stay inside whenever possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

Out of interest how do people rate their alcohol consumption since lockdown?

Increased? Decreased?

I used to only drink alcohol on weekends. Now I drink it every 2-3 days. I take break days in between to make sure it doesn't climb too high.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 25, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest how do people rate their alcohol consumption since lockdown?
> 
> Increased? Decreased?
> 
> I used to only drink alcohol on weekends. Now I drink it every 2-3 days. I take break days in between to make sure it doesn't climb too high.



My consumption has stayed more or less the same - a beer or glass of wine with dinner every other night or so, with the occasional “screw it Imma get soused” night.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2020)

Saokymo said:


> My consumption has stayed more or less the same - a beer or glass of wine with dinner every other night or so, with the occasional “screw it Imma get soused” night.


Soused as a skunk.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest how do people rate their alcohol consumption since lockdown?
> 
> Increased? Decreased?
> 
> I used to only drink alcohol on weekends. Now I drink it every 2-3 days. I take break days in between to make sure it doesn't climb too high.


Decreased. I used to drink almost every weekend, but with health officials advising not to go out when it's not necessary, it's been like...every _other_ weekend when I drink. I'd say about two weekends a month.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Out of interest how do people rate their alcohol consumption since lockdown?
> 
> Increased? Decreased?
> 
> I used to only drink alcohol on weekends. Now I drink it every 2-3 days. I take break days in between to make sure it doesn't climb too high.



Increased, ever so slightly.

Then again, I'd just gotten to the point when I was trying to restrict my drinking to a maximum 3 times a YEAR (which is only going to decrease to 0-1 per year when I've got my own place).  I basically did my second designated drinking time two months early.


----------



## Domjoe414 (Oct 15, 2020)

Sally! great workout, and it's pretty quick. I wouldn't do it as your whole workout, but if you do it every night it massively increases fitness.




If you get to a point during the workout when you're about to give out (happens to everyone), instead of just flopping on the ground, plank.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

I actually got tested as part of a random study to determine prevalence of the virus in symptomless people. 

I didn't have it. 

I do have killer abs now though, as @Skittles can attest. >;3


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Well, excessive is something that is unique for each individual and your goals. I am a Martial Artist, therefore my workout routine focuses on repetition and flexibility over brute strength.
> 
> On a normal day I would do
> *10-15 Minutes of stretching: *
> ...



Gosh, you must be one fit fox!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Gosh, you must be one fit fox!


Lmao, thank you Simo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Good luck to everybody facing winter with the virus in the Northern hemisphere. 

Stay healthy. Take care of yourselves. Take care of each other.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2020)

I only have one question: Are you bald yet???


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I only have one question: Are you bald yet???


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 1, 2020)

Such shine.
Very mirror.

May the power of the Saitma be with you.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

So, how has everybody's workouts been going?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't do workouts unless like 9-10 hours of walking at work counts. XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

I mean I would imagine that is a decent workout. How fast do you go?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

The only workouts I have been doing is walking down to the fridge and surfing (which is the only actual exercise I have been doing lately)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Average pace. Lots of carrying, lifting, etc tho. 

So ye, I am very active on a daily basis. About 24k steps a day.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

I think surfing counts. I've never been surfing, but I imagine it's hard.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think surfing counts. I've never been surfing, but I imagine it's hard.


Surfing is fun but hard. Tried it when I visited Florida years back.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think surfing counts. I've never been surfing, but I imagine it's hard.


It's quite the upper body workout -.-
*cries in sore arms*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Surfing is fun but hard. Tried it when I visited Florida years back.


It's not that hard. It just takes practice and repetition.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's not that hard. It just takes practice and repetition.


Solid, I've taken up Kayaking recently. It's pretty fun, but it required arm strength.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> Solid, I've taken up Kayaking recently. It's pretty fun, but it required arm strength.


Kayaking is a way harder arm workout...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's not that hard. It just takes practice and repetition.


I am Norwegian, so not used to like, being on the water like that. xD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I am Norwegian, so not used to like, being on the water like that. xD


I hate being in the water. Being on it is kinda bad, but being in it is worse. I have this fear something is gonna jump out and eat me.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I am Norwegian, so not used to like, being on the water like that. xD


I'm Californian lol. We get decent waves so I surf a lot. The water is freezing, but probably not as cold as it is in Norway haha


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> I hate being in the water. Being on it is kinda bad, but being in it is worse. I have this fear something is gonna jump out and eat me.


What about pools? They are fun. I spent like, half my time in Florida in that bloody pool. 

While drinking ice cold Smirnoff Ice Apple. Good lord that Smirnoff was good.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

Pools can be okay, but even that has like my nerves going. I'm just a pussy.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Surfing in reefs is the best. Good waves and interesting rocks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I'm Californian lol. We get decent waves so I surf a lot. The water is freezing, but probably not as cold as it is in Norway haha


Aye, we can get freezing temps. 

Never been fond of swimming or bathing in the sea tho.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Aye, we can get freezing temps.
> 
> Never been fond of swimming or bathing in the sea tho.


It's only like 60*F in the water here :/

Why, the ocean is cool (figuratively)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

So then, we must keep active and fit to repel the likes of the evil pathogen huh? Well, guess I'm in the good boat!

My parents have always told me that exercise is important, and before I did true exercise, I used to do P.E. in High School, no longer since the tracks are closed, due to the school being closed.

So, I improvised.  

Instead of running, I converted to a daily workout, and it is BRUTAL to say the least! But brutal in a good way, because it keeps you feeling active and healthy!

I dubbed it _Seal Team Regime (STR)_

The workout consists of the following:

25 fist push ups, A style of push ups that require you to make a fist, place them vertically on the ground, keep the legs spread, yet feet aligned, and go down, then back up, on your fists. It tightens the core, and you'd feel it when you go down.)

50 Sit-ups.

50 Mountain Climbers

30 Sit-ups

1 Minute Plank

50 Scissors

25 Elevated push-ups

50 Squats

50 Lunges

15 Burpees

20 High Knee Touches, (Basically you lift one leg up, and the other, but bouncing almost, and you must bring your knees up high to where they touch your hands, waist level at best)

10 Five Second in Place Squats, (Basically a squat, but you hold it for five seconds before going back up.)

And lastly, a cooldown stretch, with centered core breathing, aura balancing, and restoration of one's chi. It's helpful after the workout, and really soothes one's mind and calms them.

Then after the cooldown, it's right on to 10 minute meditation. Truly the honorable way to relax after such workouts.

And lo and behold, it's working perfectly! Energy is just as perky, I can lift many heavy things, and I'm finally able to deal with that beast of a puppy German Shepherd!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 2, 2020)

I get paid handsomely to work out 12hrs a day


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

You must be mega buff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> So, how has everybody's workouts been going?



125 press-ups, 25 at an elevated angle
125 sit-ups, 50 of which with weights
100 squats
80 side bends
50 lifts of weights for each arm

takes 30 minutes each day


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

S


Fallowfox said:


> 125 press-ups, 25 at an elevated angle
> 125 sit-ups, 50 of which with weights
> 100 squats
> 80 side bends
> ...


sounds fantastic! Dont forget to add stretching to that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I get paid handsomely to work out 12hrs a day


I would prefer to be paid to be handsome. smh.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

*stretches for one minute then gets back to studying japanese*
I did it


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

I never actually checked with the staff about whether it would be okay in this thread for people to share progress photographs, but I don't know whether people would have an appetite for doing that anyway.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *stretches for one minute then gets back to studying japanese*
> I did it


MOAR


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Surfing in reefs is the best. Good waves and interesting rocks.



agreed. Back when I still went to the UK regularely we surfed a very nice reef just like, two miles from my parent's house.

sadly, if I do this now, I'll propably wipeout and get obliterated, I haven't stood on a board in like, two years.

Other than that, on topic,  the workout's been working, sort of. My eating habits don't help, I keep losing the weight I gained so ... *shrug*

At least my progress on the bike is agreeable, 50km mountainbiking works withotu me falling apart + my lung function has increased massively.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

ssaannttoo said:


> MOAR


No, plz, I've already done enough verb conjugations plz dont spank mehhh .____.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, plz, I've already done enough verb conjugations plz dont spank mehhh .____.


Unfortunately I can;t spank you, you have the minor armor.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> agreed. Back when I still went to the UK regularely we surfed a very nice reef just like, two miles from my parent's house.
> 
> sadly, if I do this now, I'll propably wipeout and get obliterated, I haven't stood on a board in like, two years.
> 
> ...



You had some really good muscle progress the last time we talked.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> agreed. Back when I still went to the UK regularely we surfed a very nice reef just like, two miles from my parent's house.
> 
> sadly, if I do this now, I'll propably wipeout and get obliterated, I haven't stood on a board in like, two years.
> 
> ...


how much is 50km in freedom units plz


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> how much is 50km in freedom units plz



1.9 million inches


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> 1.9 million inches


wrong freedom unit
*insert pp joke*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> how much is 50km in freedom units plz


33 freedom units, two bald eagles and an oil field. Oh, and a hamburger with a Light Coke.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> 33 freedom units, two bald eagles and an oil field.


Ah, much better


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Get ready for second wave.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 17, 2021)

Second wave OwO


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

Would folk be comfortable if I shared a progress photograph?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm okay with that!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

I checked with the staff first before posting, to ensure image was suitable- I suggest if anybody else is going to post a pic they check the upload policy- because that's the document I was referred to. 



Spoiler












That's my degree of progress at the moment, and I recently doubled the daily lifting that I do, in the hope of continuing to get fitter.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 22, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I checked with the staff first before posting, to ensure image was suitable- I suggest if anybody else is going to post a pic they check the upload policy- because that's the document I was referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Very good progress!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 22, 2021)

I've lost 6kg since the pandemic started 

HOWEVER

I also don't really work out apart from like, walking everywhere (I suck at driving) 

The main force behind my weight loss is that I moved out of my parents house for University so suddenly I'm paying for my own food and being responsible for my own cooking. 

And I swear to god not eating out of sheer apathy is sooo easy. 

I should try and find a happy medium after lockdown lifts and I can go back to my accommodation (it came into affect whilst I was visiting parents so back to the old routine). I'd like to not starve to death but I'd also like to maintain my new weight, since before I was bordering overweight


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 22, 2021)

I have an Xpole in my house since I used to dance, and it makes excersize a lot less tedious and more fun.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

A fitness thread? You have my attention.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I have an Xpole in my house since I used to dance, and it makes excersize a lot less tedious and more fun.



I need to ask for more clarity on what an Xpole is.



The_biscuits_532 said:


> I've lost 6kg since the pandemic started
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...



By the by, food always tastes better when you've made it yourself. Well, if it takes an hour longer than you expected and you're super hungry by the time you get to it. ;}


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

A dancing pole, I believe? They’re pretty cool, and pole dancing can be surprisingly intense exercise.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Progress photographs as I'm increasing the amount of lifting I do. 


Spoiler


----------



## FaroraSF (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm only 5 pounds away from getting back to my pre-covid weight, then I gotta work on getting the rest of the fat turned into muscle....


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Feb 4, 2021)

The OP mentioned he was doing the Saitma workout, if anyone is interested in other superhero workout routines I would recommend the Bioneer youtube channel, he goes through a bunch of workout routines for different fictional characters and other workout routines on his website.



Spoiler: Bioneer Channel


----------



## metaphysics (Feb 4, 2021)

I get on a stationary bike and just do that for 40 minutes at a time, at least every 2 days, ideally. It's in our garden so it doubles as nice "outside" time with fresh air, tree leaves, and bird sounds audible even with music on. I have a regular bike too (well not really regular since it's a folding bike, but y'know what I mean), but since getting shortness of breath/fatigue issues after some illnesses last autumn, I've stuck with the stationary for safety reasons (especially since I get short of breath every time I'm even remotely hungry, so I require a lot of fuel :/ ). 
I lift weights sometimes, but it's not as big of a priority for me since aerobic exercise does more for my energy and circulation - if I skip biking for a week, I get leg pain from poor blood circulation (I have had issues with blood pressure/sugar/fainting in the past); skipping lifting doesn't affect me nearly as much. I could definitely prioritize it more though, since I lack upper body strength...


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2021)

I've added a 2 mile run into my daily routine. I started with a 1 mile run, and then after I got used to that I've increased it to 2 miles.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I've added a 2 mile run into my daily routine. I started with a 1 mile run, and then after I got used to that I've increased it to 2 miles.


Nice, always good to train cardio, 2 miles is pretty good distance for every day. Are you still doing 100 pushups, situps and squats a day, if so do you mind if I ask how many sets it takes to get to 100 or can you do them in one set?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Nice, always good to train cardio, 2 miles is pretty good distance for every day. Are you still doing 100 pushups, situps and squats a day, if so do you mind if I ask how many sets it takes to get to 100 or can you do them in one set?



I do 125 pushups and situps a day, 100 squats.

I do them in 4 sets of 25 pushups, situps, squats and leg-raises,
and then 1 additional set of pushups, situps and lifting.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I do 125 pushups and situps a day, 100 squats.
> 
> I do them in 4 sets of 25 pushups, situps, squats and leg-raises,
> and then 1 additional set of pushups, situps and lifting.


When you do your sets do you do them all at once or spread them throughout the day?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> When you do your sets do you do them all at once or spread them throughout the day?


All at once. I do my run and 4 sets of 5 minutes of lifting throughout the rest of the day between my work. 
It stops me sitting down for too long, so I avoid getting back ache.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2021)

Good luck to all of the athletes competing in the 2021 games in Japan!

May they inspire many people to take an interest in sports, athletics or exercise.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2021)

Progress photos 



Spoiler













Spoiler











If I extend my arm the different sets of muscle fibre in my deltoid show through the skin now.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 10, 2021)

In about two months I've lost roughly 18 lbs by changing my eating habits cold turkey and I am beginning to use my stationary bike more often (despite depression) and go for walks every day (despite agoraphobia).


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 10, 2021)

Lost 2 more. Dude I'm on a roll with less rolls.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 13, 2021)

I need to revive this. 

I have been slacking hard on my workout routine most of the summer. Been making up by excessive biking. Uphills are now manageable, but my strenght runs out on the downhills.

Need to work out more!

Anyone else setting up a new routine for autumn?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 13, 2021)

G


ConorHyena said:


> I need to revive this.
> 
> I have been slacking hard on my workout routine most of the summer. Been making up by excessive biking. Uphills are now manageable, but my strenght runs out on the downhills.
> 
> ...


Getting swole my guy!

ngl my work out motivation died around when the pandemic hit. was still quite low, did a little bit then made my faf account, then my life has been all that pretty much. now with college Ive worked out a few times, but with no real 'goals' keeping it up is hard. but im looking to lose weight through diet and walks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> G
> 
> Getting swole my guy!
> 
> ngl my work out motivation died around when the pandemic hit. was still quite low, did a little bit then made my faf account, then my life has been all that pretty much. now with college Ive worked out a few times, but with no real 'goals' keeping it up is hard. but im looking to lose weight through diet and walks.



I find having a reliable daily routine makes it easier to keep exercising. I've never had a specific goal for what I expect that exercise to result in though.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Progress photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm bumping this to see how folks' workout routines are coming along as we head into winter in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Dec 12, 2021)

Well I haven't hit any new personal bests, instead I have been diversifying into working rotational strength, strengthening my knees and lower back strength and flexibility. While not that impressive I can now comfortably fist bump the ground with locked knees, which is a huge improvement over not even being able to touch my toes previously. 

Oh and I just found this on youtube and thought it might bring a smile to someone.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 13, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Well I haven't hit any new personal bests, instead I have been diversifying into working rotational strength, strengthening my knees and lower back strength and flexibility. While not that impressive I can now comfortably fist bump the ground with locked knees, which is a huge improvement over not even being able to touch my toes previously.
> 
> Oh and I just found this on youtube and thought it might bring a smile to someone.


This makes me chuckle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> fist bump the ground with locked knees



I tried this, and friggin hell that's a stretch.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Dec 15, 2021)

Something I forgot to mention in my last post is how going back to working in person disrupts my normal workout routine. I don't know how others usually schedule their workouts but having to exercise getting home from after commuting really seems to sap my energy and enthusiasm for exercise, I expect a bunch of people who are going back to working in person will start to slip on their workouts. 

Try and stay motivated


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2021)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Something I forgot to mention in my last post is how going back to working in person disrupts my normal workout routine. I don't know how others usually schedule their workouts but having to exercise getting home from after commuting really seems to sap my energy and enthusiasm for exercise, I expect a bunch of people who are going back to working in person will start to slip on their workouts.
> 
> Try and stay motivated


At the moment I fit 90 minutes of exercise in each day, but when I (finally) move on to a new job and have to re-locate I think it might be difficult to maintain that in the same form.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 15, 2021)

Hah!  I clicked on this because I'm interested in the Coronavirus vaccine (I work in the area).

So have a routine that will make everyone else feel better about theirs:

Take meloxicam.
Take 2 Panadol 4x per day.
Try to walk at least 4-6000 steps on my walking machine.
Avoid drinking anything but water (I'm a failure, I still drink coffee)
Occasional ultrasound guided cortisone shots into the joints.

I have developed meniscus tears, and parts of my spine have fused.  This time last year I was doing a lot of squats, floor work like leg lifts etc, and getting my 10,000 steps by doing Just Dance.  And I could put my palms flat on the floor and do my 5km run/walk without issue.

Unfortunately, now running, turning, etc do Bad Stuff to me so I have to do everything very carefully and slowly and back it off if the joints swell up.

But eh, getting back there, slowly, I hope.  I need to lose a lot of weight, ideally down to about 50 kilos.  What I would LIKE is to get back to being able to rock climb like I used to.  But rockclimbing muscles vs that weight loss vs being a greymuzzle is like...well.  Realistically not possible.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Dec 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> At the moment I fit 90 minutes of exercise in each day, but when I (finally) move on to a new job and have to re-locate I think it might be difficult to maintain that in the same form.


That is way better than manage usually I try to get between 35-40 minutes a day, I wouldn't have the energy to do 90 mins per day. Do have a specific goal you are working towards? Right now I am trying to get strong enough to do a planche pushup (basically a pushup with only your hands, no feet) I still have a ways to go on balance and strength.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> What I _didn't _expect was that the squats are the hardest bit!


ah young padowan.

this is the lesson all people who lift must learn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> Hah!  I clicked on this because I'm interested in the Coronavirus vaccine (I work in the area).
> 
> So have a routine that will make everyone else feel better about theirs:
> 
> ...



I hope that your health improves. If it is not personal, can I ask whether there was an event that caused this damage, or was it just the accumulation of wear and tear over time?




Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> That is way better than manage usually I try to get between 35-40 minutes a day, I wouldn't have the energy to do 90 mins per day. Do have a specific goal you are working towards? Right now I am trying to get strong enough to do a planche pushup (basically a pushup with only your hands, no feet) I still have a ways to go on balance and strength.



I looked that up and that looks very difficult! 

I don't have a specific goal at the moment. 
I initially increased the exercise I was doing because 
-I was working too hard; I had to take time off because I lost consciousness in a laboratory
-The covid-19 lockdowns started and my life became so disrupted that I became quite underweight

so it was all about establishing some normal routine and getting a much better balance between working and living.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 17, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I hope that your health improves. If it is not personal, can I ask whether there was an event that caused this damage, or was it just the accumulation of wear and tear over time?


A mixture of both.  I used to be a dynamic rock climber, and I got very used to the attitude that I could work out for an hour or two each day - every day - at very strenuous high-pressure exercise and 'injuries would fix themselves'.  Then I got pregnant and got very bad pelvic girdle pain and had trouble getting kid out.  Enough damage was done in the process that it messed up the biofeedback, and I started damaging things because it's kinda hard to calibrate your level of pain and effort when you've been through something like that.

Now it's like all of the injuries I ignored or thought were fine for ages are back, and  I'm a greymuzzle so the wear and tear is biting me in the ass big time.  What I am is a cautionary tale - bilateral bursitis, spinal injuries, and torn tendons and meniscus are things I get because I got so used to 'working through the pain' so people wouldn't call me 'weak' that I did a tonne of damage.  

Taking breaks AND really, really listening to your body and being careful about your joints is super important, and a lesson I wished I'd learned earlier.  Also core strength is great, but it has to be paired with turning your brain on - just because I COULD do things didn't mean I SHOULD.

I am going to get back into Conqueror medals soon - they're motivationally good for me.  I like shiny things.  And everyone should get their COVID booster


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2021)

I was thinking about 1 handed pressups and pullups yesterday, and mentioned it to my brother.

My brother doesn't do any exercise, but he's a 6-foot-3 blue-eyed monster, so as soon as I mentioned this he did a 1 handed pressup on the spot. He doesn't have to practice doing these things;_ he can just do them_.

I am still struggling to try to do one.



Punkedsolar said:


> A mixture of both.  I used to be a dynamic rock climber, and I got very used to the attitude that I could work out for an hour or two each day - every day - at very strenuous high-pressure exercise and 'injuries would fix themselves'.  Then I got pregnant and got very bad pelvic girdle pain and had trouble getting kid out.  Enough damage was done in the process that it messed up the biofeedback, and I started damaging things because it's kinda hard to calibrate your level of pain and effort when you've been through something like that.
> 
> Now it's like all of the injuries I ignored or thought were fine for ages are back, and  I'm a greymuzzle so the wear and tear is biting me in the ass big time.  What I am is a cautionary tale - bilateral bursitis, spinal injuries, and torn tendons and meniscus are things I get because I got so used to 'working through the pain' so people wouldn't call me 'weak' that I did a tonne of damage.
> 
> ...



Thanks for point this out, especially avoiding what I suppose is 'toxic' encouragement to over-exercise.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Dec 17, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> A mixture of both. I used to be a dynamic rock climber, and I got very used to the attitude that I could work out for an hour or two each day - every day - at very strenuous high-pressure exercise and 'injuries would fix themselves'. Then I got pregnant and got very bad pelvic girdle pain and had trouble getting kid out. Enough damage was done in the process that it messed up the biofeedback, and I started damaging things because it's kinda hard to calibrate your level of pain and effort when you've been through something like that.
> 
> Now it's like all of the injuries I ignored or thought were fine for ages are back, and I'm a greymuzzle so the wear and tear is biting me in the ass big time. What I am is a cautionary tale - bilateral bursitis, spinal injuries, and torn tendons and meniscus are things I get because I got so used to 'working through the pain' so people wouldn't call me 'weak' that I did a tonne of damage.
> 
> Taking breaks AND really, really listening to your body and being careful about your joints is super important, and a lesson I wished I'd learned earlier. Also core strength is great, but it has to be paired with turning your brain on - just because I COULD do things didn't mean I SHOULD.


Thanks for sharing your experience, it is good to hear from someone who has been through those kinds of challenges, you are actually making me a bit nervous since I have been getting some twinges in my knees which is why I have been trying to specifically strengthen my knees before it becomes a problem. From your experience do you think it is better to simply rest your knees or try and strengthen them?

Edit: Oh and Punkedsolar, I took a look at your gallery and that is some really nice art.



Fallowfox said:


> I was thinking about 1 handed pressups and pullups yesterday, and mentioned it to my brother.
> 
> My brother doesn't do any exercise, but he's a 6-foot-3 blue-eyed monster, so as soon as I mentioned this he did a 1 handed pressup on the spot. He doesn't have to practice doing these things;_ he can just do them_.


Dang it is frustrating when someone can do that without any practice, I know you achieve that if you keep practicing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

I have been trying to catch my arms up to my chest recently. 



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have been trying to catch my arms up to my chest recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good  
Have you changed up your routine much since last time, or hit any new records that you want to share?

For myself I have been struggling to keep my left and right side balanced, so I have started doing left handed only days. I am also soo close to a proper planche pushup.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Lookin good
> Have you changed up your routine much since last time, or hit any new records that you want to share?
> 
> For myself I have been struggling to keep my left and right side balanced, so I have started doing left handed only days. I am also soo close to a proper planche pushup.


I had to stop doing pull-ups because the pull-up bar was removed from the park and replaced with a pull-down machine that doesn't offer the same resistance. 
I do chest presses with a box of rocks instead now. 

Why do you think you had a problem with balance? I am curious about what you think caused that.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I had to stop doing pull-ups because the pull-up bar was removed from the park and replaced with a pull-down machine that doesn't offer the same resistance.
> I do chest presses with a box of rocks instead now.
> 
> Why do you think you had a problem with balance? I am curious about what you think caused that.


That's too bad about the pull-up bar, have you considered getting one of that goes in a doorframe I don't think they cost too much?

I think the balance problems come from the fact that I pretty much only do dumbell exercises and when I am maxing out I think that I am subconsciously putting more effort in on my dominant side. I think if I was doing some barbell exercises it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> That's too bad about the pull-up bar, have you considered getting one of that goes in a doorframe I don't think they cost too much?
> 
> I think the balance problems come from the fact that I pretty much only do dumbell exercises and when I am maxing out I think that I am subconsciously putting more effort in on my dominant side. I think if I was doing some barbell exercises it wouldn't be as bad.


You mentioned wanting to planche, so I assume you do lots of pushups. You are rather forced to balance when you do those aren't you?

I'm not going to modify this house because I want to move somewhere else.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You mentioned wanting to planche, so I assume you do lots of pushups. You are rather forced to balance when you do those aren't you?
> 
> I'm not going to modify this house because I want to move somewhere else.


Yes the balance for me is the hardest part, I can do them if I have my feet tucked right in but not yet when I have them further out. I actually do a fair bit of dumbell press then tucked feet pushups and then regular pushups to make a mechanical drop-set.

I actually was inspired to start working towards the planche after watching Simonstar Strength on youtube, that guy is just impossibly skilled IMO.





Lol I actually didn't have a good door to put my bar in so I ended up just screwing a 2x4 to my doorframe, I am sure a bit of filler and paint will take care of it when I move.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (May 21, 2022)

Can't seem to drop below 160lb (down from roughly 190lb this year). I _think _I've hit the max of what eating less (but not starving yourself) can do, leading me into the territory of "you need to move around more now, dude". I'm not sneezing at the losses either. A 15.4% reduction in body weight has led to me not being winded when I take the stairs anymore (in fact I just tend to surge up them now), I have twice the amount of energy that I used to have and I can (sort of) get by on less sleep. Pretty wild that weight matters _this_ much_. I cannot wait to see what happens when I drop the other 10_.

I've also been checking myself out more in the mirror lately, too. I know I'm not all that but _damn _I look good (compared to what I used to look like) in an appropriately-sized t-shirt lmao.

Oh, and some good news on the "you need to move around more now, dude" end: I got another job that involves tons of walking daily (I haven't formally measured how many steps I'm taking but I estimate it's in excess of 5,000 per day). I've also snuck in some light weight training every other day using nothing but calisthenics and some dumbbells that I snagged for free from my dad. With gas prices being the way they are I'm probably going to wind up e-cycling to and from work soon, too.

For the next two weeks I'm going to be experimenting with my eating habits by eliminating rice, pasta, and bread from my diet while sustaining myself entirely off of fruits, vegetables, eggs, and meat (with a heavier emphasis on vegetable and fruit consumption). Exercise routine will remain the same. I want to see what my energy levels are going to be like, note any upgrades or downgrades in sleep quality, note any weight gain or weight loss, etc.

This is kinda fun. In fact, I find this whole healthy living thing to be more enjoyable than excessively playing video games ngl. Just throw on a podcast/ebook/educational audio clip of some sort and lift, cycle, or work. I love it. My mental state has also been much better lately, too.

I wish more people in society who struggled with excessive weight could experience this. They have no idea what they're missing out on and it's a shame that many of them are unwilling to put a bit of effort into seeing what their bodies are truly capable of. The human form is a miraculous piece of natural engineering when you treat it right.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2022)

@RAM Well done on your progress and it's great to hear you're enjoying it. 

If you find any vegetable recipes that you think are good, I'd be interested in them.


----------



## Flamingo (May 21, 2022)

RAM said:


> a lot of words


Well done!


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 7, 2022)

Correction and small update: my bathroom scale was misadjusted and was showing +3 pounds more than what I actually weighed. That's what I get for buying Walmart junk.

With the scale fixed and the losses I've achieved within the past 3 weeks or so I'm down to about 150lb. 

10 more to go!

Also, the "no grains" idea wasn't exactly terrible but I started suffering from serious lethargy after about a week. I'm not a nutritionist but I suspect that I was running too sever of a carbohydrate deficient. White rice is back on the menu but I've decided to cut back a fair bit on my meat consumption (partially because it's too expensive nowadays but also because my digestive tract seems to act better when there's less meat involved).


----------



## Rimna (Jul 5, 2022)

So I've been slowly trying to get fit since I quit my job last month, and today I maxed out the weights on my dumbells. It's been over a decade since I've been able to do do proper reps with 10 kg in each hand.

It feels good. 

For now, things are going good. Slow, but there's progress. Hope to be sub 100 kg by this time next year.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2022)

Since I commented about working to strengthen my arms. 



Spoiler














Spoiler











I mixed in chest-presses, lifting and some additional weighted sit-ups, with a 5-kg box of rocks and a larger box of indeterminate weight, because it's too cumbersome for the scales. 

My bet is that you, Rimna, are lifting heavier weights than me, so I bet you'd be able to win in an arm-wrestly competition if we ever met.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Since I commented about working to strengthen my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm currently doing 5 sets of 12 reps for biceps, using 10 kg dumbells. That's not exactly heavy, at least not compared to what I used to be able to do. I still haven't started doing any exclusive triceps exercises.

Since I started workoing out last month, I'm mainly focusing on strengthening my joints - specifically my shoulders, because I spent the last almost 3 years of my life completely sedentary in front of a computer for 16 hours a day.

I highly doubt I could beat anyone in an arm-wrestling game. My joints will probably melt x3

Anyway, in the spoiler I've posted a photo of how I used to look like 12 years ago when I was sub-100 kg. I don't wanna be as small as that if I can help it, but who knows how things will go if I keep at it. I peaked in strength about 8 months after that photo was taken, and then it was a downwards free-fall leading to where I am now. And I don't like having photos of me so this is one of the few I have to share.



Spoiler









[/spolier]

I don't wanna jinx it but for now anyway, it feels really good to do workouts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I'm currently doing 5 sets of 12 reps for biceps, using 10 kg dumbells. That's not exactly heavy, at least not compared to what I used to be able to do. I still haven't started doing any exclusive triceps exercises.
> 
> Since I started workoing out last month, I'm mainly focusing on strengthening my joints - specifically my shoulders, because I spent the last almost 3 years of my life completely sedentary in front of a computer for 16 hours a day.
> 
> ...



A sword!?  That would be an unconventional but very effect way of winning an arm wrestle, I must say.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jul 8, 2022)

Well it seems like it is update time for this thread so I guess I should do so as well. I have finally gotten to where I can hold a straddle planche for a short time. I have been trying to work on my wrist strength and balance with some limited success. 


Spoiler: Picture






sorry about the bare feet, but that is just how I roll.





Fallowfox said:


> I mixed in chest-presses, lifting and some additional weighted sit-ups, with a 5-kg box of rocks and a larger box of indeterminate weight, because it's too cumbersome for the scales.


Looking good! I am using some DIY weights too though I have been going with some cheap traction sand from Home-Depot ($8 for 40 lbs last I checked) stuffed inside a duffel bag from wall-mart.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2022)

@Zara the Hork-Bajir I bet that photo was difficult to take. 
Your arms look incredibly strong.


----------

